
The Curious Complexity of Being Turned On - bdfh42
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=111
======
Qerub
The title made me think that this was going to be an article about human
attraction. I was disappointed.

~~~
gvb
It wasn't???

------
sudont
I'm confused. Really confused.

This is why you design the thing, _before_ internal operation. He's working in
the wrong mental design language, thinking in terms of how the thing works,
rather than how the user interacts.

Is this why so many enterprise apps are f'ed up?

~~~
gvb
Yes.

 _That_ is the difference between e.g. Apple and Microsoft. Microsoft keeps
adding features so that it _can do_ what a user wants. Apple designs the unit
so that it _does what the user wants._

~~~
dkarl
_Apple designs the unit so that it does what the user wants._

At least most of them, and the rest should go meditate on how to become better
users ;-)

------
CUViper
s/mood ring/Comcast DVR/g; The UI when interactive viewing overlaps with
scheduled recording has always seemed very bad to me...

------
xutopia
Sadly his server seems to be turned off.

